#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ссылки на тексты А.В.Парибка

## Martanda

См. главную страницу www.indology.ru

Для буддистов особенно интересной может оказаться статья http://www.indology.ru/article634.html

В будущем будем продолжать выкладывать статьи А.Парибка на этот сайт.

----------


## Martanda

Переведена в электронный вид статья "О семантике сложных суффиксов –anа и –ittam в канонической палийской абхидхамме", см. http://www.indology.ru/imma/down/2/paribokpali.pdf

Создана персональная страница А.Парибка, в дальнейшем на нее будут помещаться все ссылки на его работы.

http://www.russian.indology.net/foru...&st=0#entry524

----------


## Борис

Спасибо, Martanda!

Поклон Андрею Всеволодовичу от всего (надеюсь) Форума!  :Smilie:

----------


## Martanda

> Спасибо, Martanda!


не за что  :Smilie: 

Так я хоть отчасти отблагодарю Андрея Всеволодовича за учебу у него...

----------


## PampKin Head

Очень ожидаем-с электронную версию его перевода Миланда Паньхи....

----------


## Martanda

> Очень ожидаем-с электронную версию его перевода Миланда Паньхи....


постараюсь это сделать... Но пока хочу опубликовать все малоизвестные статьи, опубликованные в малотиражных изданиях. Милиндапаньху, в конце концов, с ее десятитысячным тиражом найти и купить не так уж проблематично. А статьи - намного сложнее. Например, статья о суффиксах опубликована в сборнике тиражом 150 экз. Поэтому приоритет публикаций пока именно такой.

----------


## Petrok

> Очень ожидаем-с электронную версию его перевода Миланда Паньхи....


Обратитесь к московскому букинисту (bukinist@dharmabooks.net) - он вам ее достанет без проблем.




> Например, статья о суффиксах опубликована в сборнике тиражом 150 экз. Поэтому приоритет публикаций пока именно такой.


Очень верный и конструктивный подход с вашей стороны. Спасибо за работу.

----------


## Martanda

1. О "составном" в буддийской философии 

2. Еще раз о составном и о словах 

сорри, первая уже была опубликована в электронном виде на форуме, но привожу с разбивкой по страницам. А вторую я лично не нашел в инете, пришлось получать от автора.

в ближайшем времени будет статья по пратьяхарасутрам (индийская лингвистика)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Martanda, а Вы с Андреем "живьем" общаетесь? Сто лет его не видел, не слышал. Как он хоть поживает? Можно мэйлом.

----------


## Martanda

Игорь, я Вам ответил по мылу  :Smilie:

----------


## Petrok

Martanda,

а расскажите здесь, интересно же. Переводит ли оно что-то новое буддийское на русский язык? Есть ли какие-то планы?

----------


## Martanda

в настоящее время он готовит перевод части "Прасаннапады" для планирущегося сборника антологии инд. философии. Я так понимаю, к переводу будут обстоятельные комментарии. В процессе - статья по чатушкотике. Но когда будет закончено все это, затрудняюсь сказать

----------


## Martanda

Опубликована статья "Паниниевские "Пратьяхарасутры" в свете современной фонологии"  из сборника "Тезисы докладов и сообщений советских ученых к V Международной Конференции по санскритологии. Тираж сборника не указан, но то что он отнюдь не в 1000 экз. - это точно.

----------


## Martanda

найдено несколько серьезных опечаток в статье по пратьяхарасутрам, PDF файл статьи заменен и может быть скачан по уже приведенный выше ссылке.

Приношу всем извинения за накладки.

----------


## Martanda

Еще одна публикация:

Разбойник, обретший святость, или просветленный как целитель. (К истолкованию "Сутры об Ангулимале") // «Гаруда», 1996, № 2 (X), стр. 9 –16

Автор внес несколько исправлений, убрав опечатки в палийских словах, которые были в печатном оригинале.

----------


## Борис

//Еще одна публикация:

Разбойник, обретший святость, или просветленный как целитель. (К истолкованию "Сутры об Ангулимале") // «Гаруда», 1996, № 2 (X), стр. 9 –16//

Скачал, прочел.

Мощно!

----------


## Martanda

:Smilie:

----------


## Martanda

17 декабря с.г. Парибок защитился  :Smilie:  поздравляю его!

автореферат его диссера

----------


## Ассаджи

Мои палийские поздравления!

Saadhu! Saadhu! Saadhu!

----------


## Martanda

поскольку все приводившиеся мной ссылки давно устарели, привожу список работ Парибка, в котором ссылки регулярно проверяются и обновляются - http://russian.indology.net/forum/in...?showtopic=189

----------


## Ассаджи

А.В.Парибок

МЕТОДОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ АСПЕКТЫ БУДДИЗМА

Конспект доклада, прочитанного 29 сентября 2005 года
на семинаре "Восток: философия, религия, культура"
(кафедра философии и культурологии Востока СПбГУ) 

http://psylib.org.ua/books/_parib01.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Андрей Парибок размещает некоторые свои публикации на сайте Института
активного сознания и психонетики, где он сейчас преподает:

http://www.iasp.nnru.com/cgi-bin/prep-a.pl
http://www.iasp.nnru.com/cgi-bin/pre...ion=view&num=9
http://www.iasp.nnru.com/cgi-bin/publications-a.pl


Разбойник, обретший святость, или Просветленный как целитель (к истолкованию "Сутры об Ангулимале")
http://www.iasp.nnru.com/cgi-bin/pub...on=view&num=32

Устройство «Колеса существования»
http://www.iasp.nnru.com/cgi-bin/pub...on=view&num=22

----------

